# Please help (Dog question)(Urgent!)



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

my dog can't walk strait or see strait and vomited this morning please help.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

and drooling


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What did the vet say?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Any updates?


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Agreed with all the above, see what vet says but be prepared it might be a stroke or concussion, eitherway definitely needs to see the vet.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

pretty sure it's vestibular disease and who has the money to go to the vet 😂


----------



## BarryTheBetta92 (Feb 9, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> pretty sure it's vestibular disease and who has the money to go to the vet 😂


Do you have pet insurance? This really isn't funny, your dog really needs a vet asap. Can you borrow money from family or friends?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

You need to talk to your parents and get that dog to the vet.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

How is he doing now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

oh no! updates?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Poisoning can sometimes have the same symptoms so don't assume it's vestibular-related. Diagnosing fish is one thing because very few areas have fish vets; we must depend on each other. However, anyone willing to diagnose a dog, cat or horse without seeing that animal is an idiot and a fool. JMO, of course. But then there's also the small matter of practicing veterinary medicine without a license which is a felony in the US.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> pretty sure it's vestibular disease and who has the money to go to the vet 😂


When getting a pet, you have the responsibility to provide the care it requires, whether that be the vet, or just water, its the law. Please take him to the vet, they can help.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> When getting a pet, you have the responsibility to provide the care it requires, whether that be the vet, or just water, its the law. Please take him to the vet, they can help.


Look, this is a case of vestibular disease and it's going away


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> Look, this is a case of vestibular disease and it's going away


I understand, but a professional still needs to see the animal. If you were sick you would want to go to the doctor. The dog wants the same. Trust me. A long time ago my parents had a cat, she started having trouble eating and a bit of blood would come into the food. We thought it was nothing, when my mother took her to the vet for a minor checkup, and she never came back. If we would have taken her in they could have treated tongue cancer. Now I'm not saying what your dog has is severe and chances are it is probably just vestibular disease like you said, but its always best to be safer then sorry, and getting them checked out can be sure that your pet is safe. Taking your pet to the vet isn't just recommended by law, its an obligation as you are caring for that animal. Anyway, I hope your dog feels better no matter what you choose to do.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> I understand, but a professional still needs to see the animal. If you were sick you would want to go to the doctor. The dog wants the same. Trust me. A long time ago my parents had a cat, she started having trouble eating and a bit of blood would come into the food. We thought it was nothing, when my mother took her to the vet for a minor checkup, and she never came back. If we would have taken her in they could have treated tongue cancer. Now I'm not saying what your dog has is severe and chances are it is probably just vestibular disease like you said, but its always best to be safer then sorry, and getting them checked out can be sure that your pet is safe. Taking your pet to the vet isn't just recommended by law, its an obligation as you are caring for that animal. Anyway, I hope your dog feels better no matter what you choose to do.


I completely understand but putting money into a dog who has tumors and is 15 years old isn't Ideal in these times. plus she is drastically feeling better the only thing different is she has trouble walking.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi , I would recommend taking her to the vet like everyone else. I lost one of my dogs last year . I wanted to share a few things with you that I wish I had known at that time. When fighting cancer in dogs or tumors, their bodies have to be ready for the fight. You must support their bodies in every way possible. Surgery is difficult on them and they need to be ready. That means putting them on a diet that is going to be rich in nutrients and not filled with fillers, preservatives , artificial coloring of any kind, ect. , Invest in a turmeric supplement for dogs as they have been shown to have anti cancer properties and at times have shrunk or gotten rid of tumors completely at the very least it may give her reduction in inflammation and help with joint pain. Consider putting her on a joint supplement if she has arthritis or hip dysplasia and maybe even a multivitamin to be sure she is getting everything she needs.

I understand financially times are tough for many. Many veterinarians will come up with a payment plan if you ask and explain the situation.

Please research functional medicine as well as new cancer treatments for dogs , it will benefit everyone you know. Including your pets!


Has she been to a vet recently? Are the tumors cancerous?
Either way with regular treatments and natural ones combined she may be able to reverse her conditions!

A 15 year old dog can recover if given the chance and I really hope that you do everything possible to give her that chance . I hope she recovers! Losing a dog is hard beyond words .


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Many of us would be out of luck if everyone had the attitude that old and compromised is reason for withholding medical treatment.

Vestibular disease does not "go away" without treatment Vestibular Disease in Pets | Bush Veterinary Neurology Service

From the above article by a canine neurologist:
"_Nerve or peripheral disease is generally self-limiting or easily treated; however, disease of the brain can be life threatening, especially when left untreated_."


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Many of us would be out of luck if everyone had the attitude that old and compromised is reason for withholding medical treatment.
> 
> Vestibular disease does not "go away" without treatment Vestibular Disease in Pets | Bush Veterinary Neurology Service
> 
> ...


Thank you for writing this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Aries&Gucci I hope your dog is doing ok. Please do what you can for her.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

UPDATE I am happy to inform all that my bella is back to her old self again!! (eating,walking,showing effection,etc.)


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> pretty sure it's vestibular disease and who has the money to go to the vet 😂


I do not think that is funny, I don't mean to be rude or anything but if you don't have enough money to take your dog to the vet don't have a dog. She needs medical attention and she should be getting regular checkups especially if she is really old. You can't just not take your dog to the vet because she is old and you dont "feel" its worth the money. An animal is a life no mater how old it is and it shouldn't be neglected just because of its age. I am 13 and I have spent HUNDREDS on checkups and vet bills for my geckos. I have money saved aside specifically for vet bills. My past vet that saw my bunnies only cost $25 a visit which is supper cheap. I don't know if you are located in the city. Farm vets are cheaper. Take your dog to the vet ASAP and get her checked out.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Aries&Gucci said:


> Look, this is a case of vestibular disease and it's going away


Please take peoples advice or there is no point posting at all if you reject all help.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

As I said yesterday she is back to normal


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Last time I'm going to comment. Take her to the vet for a checkup at least... I'm glad she is doing better. I hope you take her to the vet to prevent whatever happened from happening again.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

yes she had a check up at the end of 2020


----------



## Johnaprov (4 mo ago)

I'm glad to see that your dog is doing well. But please reconsider your position on veterinarians. The dog deserves to be properly cared for at any age and in any condition. I think you take your own health more seriously. Why can't a dog expect the same from you? A visit to the veterinarian can be expensive, but you are responsible for making sure your pet is doing well. Now many drugs support the dog tone, and they are not worth all the money in the world.


----------

